# Best metal 1999-2009



## Batrider (Jun 11, 2009)

What were the best metal releases from 1999-2009, or "in the last decade"?

A starter list

Asphyx - Death... The Brutal Way
Therion - Gothic Kabbalah
The Chasm - Farseeing the Paranormal Abysm
Profanatica - Profanititas de Domonatia
Antaeus - Cut Your Flesh and Worship Satan
Immolation - Shadows in the Light
Summoning - Let Mortal Heroes Sing Your Fame
Krieg - Destruction Ritual
Beherit - Engram
Skepticism - Alloy
Shrinebuilder - Shrinebuilder
Candlemass- Death Magic Doo

Did I miss any?


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

St Anger.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Tenacious D and the Pick of Destiny.


----------



## Batrider (Jun 11, 2009)

Argus said:


> St Anger.


This is serious discussion


----------



## Scott Good (Jun 8, 2009)

I think I've mentioned this before, Dillinger Escape Plan awoke my long sleeping love of heavy music. 

I'm not sure if they are "metal". Sort of "math punk hard core zorn'esque guitar screaming prog rock" I guess, but labels do get boring, don't they?


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Metropolis Pt. 2: Scenes from a Memory by Dream Theater


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

The first three albums of System of A Down.


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## matsoljare (Jul 28, 2008)




----------

